# [V] Dead Space Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary,  [S]  BouT



## Kreon (26. Juli 2009)

*Crysis*, Zustand: ok, mehrer Kratzer auf der DVD, hab es aber zweimal problemlos installiert und durchgespielt

*Dead Space*,
Zustand: sehr gut, UK-Version, dt. Untertitel, Missionsbeschreibungen
und Menüführung per "Patch" möglich, alle 5 Aktivierungen noch offen -
20 Euro

*Tomb Raider Anniversary* - Grafikkartenbeilage, Zustand: sehr gut

zum Budget-Preis:

Splinter Cell 1
Splinter Cell 3, Chaos Theory
Flatout 1
Gunman Chronicles


Suche: 

*Book of unwritten Tales*


----------



## Kreon (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

Neu dazu:

*Tomb Raider - Underworld*, Zustand: sehr gut


----------



## GameZocker92 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*



			
				Kreon am 26.07.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Spiele stehen zum Verkauf:
> 
> *Crysis*, Zustand: ok, mehrer Kratzer auf der DVD, hab es aber zweimal problemlos installiert und durchgespielt
> 
> ...



Also ME kriegt man bei MM schon für 15€ afaik.

MfG


----------



## klausbyte (2. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

Dead Space gibts neu schon für 10 Euro inkl. Versand  - ist da am Preis noch was zu machen?


----------



## Kreon (2. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

Wow, play.com hat da echt ein super Angebot. 
Da lässt sich sicherlich was am Preis machen, aber
für D gilt aber immer noch:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a352544.html

Und daran habe ich mich orientiert. Wenn du es für nen 10-er haben willst, musst du dort bestellen.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

Huhu

The Wichter  interessiert

Was soll es mit Versand kosten.


----------



## Kreon (4. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

The Witcher: für 11 Euro gehört es dir.
Nachtrag: Es ist die Steelbook Edition, leider geht der Verschluss manchmal zu leicht auf  und der Halterung der Soundtrack CD sind 2 Zacken abgebrochen, so dass die CD keinen guten Halt mehr hat. Die anderen DVDs (Spiel DVD und Making of) sind davon nicht betroffen. 
Der Zustand aller CDs/DVDs ist sehr gut.


----------



## baummonster (4. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*

Is das Dead Space inkl Versand? Gibts ne Möglichkeit Fotos von der Packung etc zu kriegen?


----------



## Kreon (4. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, The Witcher [S] Mass Effect, Bou*



			
				baummonster am 04.08.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Is das Dead Space inkl Versand? Gibts ne Möglichkeit Fotos von der Packung etc zu kriegen?




inkl. Versand, hier die Bilder:

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=04.08JmWlTYh8Ptv0tHY.JPG
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=04.08omWAbBrVyycrltu.JPG
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=04.08QPsfN9xwXJ32A5g.JPG


----------



## Kreon (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, Stranglehold  [S] Mass Effect, B*

aktuelle Liste

*Stranglehold*, Zustand: sehr gut

*Crysis*, Zustand: ok, mehrer Kratzer auf der DVD, hab es aber zweimal problemlos installiert und durchgespielt

*Dead Space*, Zustand: sehr gut, UK-Version, dt. Untertitel, Missionsbeschreibungen und Menüführung per "Patch" möglich, alle 5 Aktivierungen noch offen - 20 Euro

*Tomb Raider Anniversary* - Grafikkartenbeilage, Zustand: sehr gut

zum Budget-Preis:

Splinter Cell 1
Splinter Cell 3, Chaos Theory
Flatout 1
Gunman Chronicles


Suche: 

*Book of unwritten Tales*


----------



## Kreon (7. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, Stranglehold  [S] Mass Effect, B*

Update im 1. Post!


----------



## ACM (7. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, Stranglehold  [S] Mass Effect, B*

Hätte Interesse an Stranglehold. Was stellst du dir denn preislich vor?
Oder Interesse an einem Tausch?
PC-Spiele:
-Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
-Neverwinter Nights 2
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl
-Rise and Fall
-Gold Games 4
-Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2

DVDs:
-300
-Galdiator
-Donnie Brasco
- Die Neuen Pforten
-Traumschiff Surprise
-Johnny English
-Tombraider Die Wiege des Lebens


----------



## Kreon (10. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Dead Space, Crysis, Tomb Raider Anniversary, Stranglehold  [S] Mass Effect, B*

Spieleliste aktualisiert!


----------

